# botellón



## James Brandon

Que veut dire le mot "bottelón"? J'aimerais bien avoir le sens et/ou la traduction en français (ou bien en anglais)... Le mot est masculin. Je l'ai vu dans une édition récente de El País. Le mot n'est pas dans mon dictionnaire du castillan. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Le Botellón est une nouvelle mode ou tendance qui s´est répandue parmi les jeunes depuis quelques années. Il s´agit de se réunir sur les places publiques, dans les rues ou les espaces verts, squares ..., en général le samedi soir, mais pas forcément, et boire, boire, boire avec de l´alcool acheté dans les magasins, grandes surfaces...
Le mot vient de "botella". Botellón c´est une grande bouteille normalement une de deux litres d´une boisson gazeuse et sucrée préalablement mélangée à l´alccol.

Cette tendance a pris des proportions telles que dans plusieurs villes c´est interdit, d´autres ont préféré réserver des endroits précis pour ce genre de rencontres.

Dans le film "Exils" de Tony Gatliff vous avez une image du résultat, au petit matin des "botellones".

Dans un premier temps c´était spontané, mais maintenant il y a des "rendez-vous" sur Internet.

Inutile de dire que les _botellones_ font le desespoir des bars, boîtes de nuits et autres et la joie des amis du bien des autres.

Je ne saurais le traduire

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Francisco Javier

Bonsoir James Brandon ,* botellòn  *o *botellona* vient de botella ; bouteille ce qui signifie grande  bouteille, en fait cest la* "fête de la bouteille"*...les jeunes se retrouvent entre amis , pour boire dans la rue.
Très bien expliqué sur cette page : 
http://vanessaaseville.over-blog.com/article-504396.html

Saludos


----------



## James Brandon

Merci à tous les 2 pour ces explications, tout à fait claires et complètes. Je n'avais absolument aucune idée du sens - de fait, c'était dans une caricature dans El Pais, le quotidien espagnol. (Et, 90% du temps, s'il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas dans le journal, ce sont les dessins humoristiques, jeux de mots, et autres, inévitablement.) 

Je me doutais que "botellon" vient de "botella". Je l'ai mal orthographié dans le corps de l'email (et je n'ai pas les accents espagnols sur mon PC au bureau, aujourd'hui).

En Angleterre, ce que font pas mal de jeunes, c'est qu'ils se retrouvent chez l'un ou l'autre _avant_ de sortir, le samedi par ex., et ils boivent "entre soi" des quantités substantielles d'alcool acheté au supermarché. Après, ils sortent "en boîte" et cela réduit d'autant leur consommation. J'ai des amis d'amis qui se vantaient de boire une bouteille de vodka avant de sortir le soir. Certains sortent à 9h-10h (du soir, sans doute tôt pour un Espagnol) et sont déjà ivres avant d'arriver au pub ou bien au night-club. Etant données les conditions climatiques en Angleterre, on aura moins tendance à se retrouver dans la rue ou dans un parc public, et d'ailleurs un tel attroupement serait je pense illégal et sanctionné par la police. Seuls les vagabonds et sans-logis se retrouvent pour boire ainsi dans les parcs en groupes de 3, 5 ou 8... 

Hasta luego!


----------



## Pabloski

Salut. J'ai cru lire dans un journal parlant à propos des macrobotellones, qu'ils nommaient ça "macrobeuverie.
Au revoir


----------



## James Brandon

"Beuverie", en français, n'est néanmoins pas un terme nouveau ou spécifique. Cela veut dire n'importe quelle situation où un groupe de personnes boivent beaucoup (ou trop); il y a bien sûr une idée d'excès et de vulgarité... 

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de mot pour "botellon" en français (ou en anglais) car cela n'a pas vraiment d'équivalent en France ou en Angleterre! Donc, on peut utiliser le terme générique "beuverie", faute de mieux... 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## xavise

Hola, saludos a todos/as. Es mi primera intervención en el foro. Quisiera pedir ideas para traducir el término botellón, dentro de la expresión hacer botellón. Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## grandluc

Je penche également pour "beuverie" et en ce qui concerne l'équivalent, ici en Bretagne, on constate depuis quelques années des phénomènes similaires, quoique moins bien organisés, dans les villes universitaires...


----------



## Chimène

Bonjour,
Moi, une fois, dans un documentaire télé, j'avais écouté l'expression "beuverie sauvage" pour "botellón"... Si cela peut vous aider...
Bonne journée à tous,
Ch.


----------



## James Brandon

La question était "hacer botellón". En français, il y a l'expression "faire la fête" mais c'est beaucoup plus général. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait (encore) d'expression spécifique en français, ou alors peut-être "se faire une _beuverie sauvage_", comme mentionné par Chimène. 

El Cid.


----------



## xavise

xavise said:


> Hola, saludos a todos/as. Es mi primera intervención en el foro. Quisiera pedir ideas para traducir el término botellón, dentro de la expresión hacer botellón. Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones


Je vous remercie de toutes vos idées.
À bientôt
Xavier


----------



## oursin

Bonsoir à tous,
voilà ma question: _botellón, irse de botellón_ ou _hacer botellón _, comment ça se dit? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## oursin

Merci beaucoup, mais je me demande si ça ressemble plus ou moins à une "rave". J'ai lu recemment sur internet un article à ce sujet, et je me demandais si ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Non, une rave c'est beaucoup plus organisé et demande de gros moyens sonores et en général elles ont lieu dans des endroits reculés, secrets, et les organisateurs en retirent des bénéfices surtout grâce à la drogue qui y circule.

Les botellones se font "su grand jour" (si je peux me permettre le jeu de mots) , s'il y a de la musique elle ne sort que d'un portable, les groupes sont petits: ce sont des groupes d'amis, de copains.

Il y a aussi des raves en Espagne (internationales même) mais je vous assure que cela n'a rien à voir.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

oursin said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> voilà ma question: _botellón, _
> _irse de botellón_
> ou _hacer botellón _
> 
> comment ça se dit?
> Merci d'avance.


----------



## ncarol

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Hola, 

alguien me podría decir cómo podemos traducir en francés las palabras coloquiales "el botellón" y *** 
Gracias

***hilo dividido (una sola pregunta por hilo)

La otra pregunta está aquí:
Freaky

Paquita (mod)


----------



## swift

Hola Ncarol:

Tratándose de una práctica cultural (véase), no estoy seguro de que se pueda traducir.

Mira lo que hallé en Wikipedia: Botellón — Wikipédia

También encontré este artículo de El País (para aquellos que no conocían el término): Por qué hacen botellón los jóvenes | elmundo.es salud

Espera otras respuestas.

Saludos,
swift


----------



## chics

¿Te refieres al fenómeno social? Hay un montón de franceses que conozco que lo hacen, pero le llaman "pique-nique" (aunque sólo hay alcohol, sin comida) y suena más fino... La diferencia es que los franceses van sólo con su grupo de amigos (aunque luego haya más gente por ahí, en París yo conozco el Pont Neuf, Les Halles, el canal de sant Martin, etc.) y nadie interactúa con los demás grupos mientras que en el botellón es más imortante encontrar otras personas allá, un poco como quien siempre va al mismo bar o discoteca, también por el ambiente o por ver a conocidos con los que no vas a quedar, por que no hay bastante confianza o no son tan cercanos, pero a los que te apetece ver de todos modos, o tal vez acercarte a ellos. Ahí incluyo a aspirantes a ligues, conocidos de escuela, del barrio, etc.

No sé, no sé... _*boire à la rue*_?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- biture express
Relevé dans _Le Monde_ du 31 janvier 2008 :


> [biture express...] les Anglo-saxons appellent cela _binge drinking_, les Espagnols _botellón _


Reste à savoir si l'appellation est suffisamment comprise et répandue.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## James Brandon

Je pensais que _botellón_ faisait référence à quelque chose d'assez particulier (comme manière de boire en groupe et en dehors de chez soi ou d'un bar). Le terme _binge drinking_ en anglais est un terme générique qui décrit le fait de boire de manière excessive et au point de se trouver ivre mort, et ce quel que soit l'endroit (et même si cela se centre sur les pubs par la force des choses).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola:

Dans les _botellones _on trouve un peu de tout : des groupes "raisonnables" qui en effet ne cherchent que le plaisir de boire quelques verres entre amis et ceux qui cherchent le seul plaisir de se saoûler ou la défonce et même la bagarre (Pozuelo de Alarcón il y a peu).
Et les Urgences affichent complet à cause des comas éthyliques.

Mais je ne faisais que relever la "traduction" d'un journaliste, j'ai aussi mes doutes.

Sur cette page ils mettent en garde contre une possible confusion des termes.


----------



## Sebalo

Je remarque qu'ici à Madrid, ce que l'on appelle botellón est proche du pique-nique français. Même si, c'est vrai, l'accent est mis plus sur les boissons que sur la nourriture. Mais y a-t-il une grande différence entre un "botellón con tapas" et un "pique-nique bien arrosé" ? Binge drinking est différent selon moi, ça signifie boire vite à s'en rendre malade, une pratique pour le moment très peu répandue en Espagne.


----------



## andylopez

Sebalo said:


> Je remarque qu'ici à Madrid, ce que l'on appelle botellón est proche du pique-nique français.


Rien de plus différent!


----------



## James Brandon

Le propre de *'binge drinking'* est de boire trop, et vite, et en général sans manger - ce qui fait que les personnes sont souvent malades par voie de conséquence. C'est une extension de la manière britannique de boire au pub... 

Selon ce que je comprends, un *'botellón'* consiste avant tout à boire, en groupe, et à l'extérieur. Ceci donne l'idée de pique-nique à certains commentateurs français mais, d'après ce que je comprends, cela n'a pas grand chose à voir. (Sans parler du fait qu'un *pique-nique* serait dans la verdure, je suppose, soit un parc ou jardin public ou un bois, tandis qu'un 'botellón' peut avoir lieu en tous lieux, et souvent en centre-ville, par exemple au milieu d'une place.)

Je pense que le 'botellón' est assez spécifiquement espagnol et n'a pas d'équivalent exact en français ou en anglais. Il faut rendre à César...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Les temps changent, les langues aussi. Le nouveau terme apparu récemment et qui est l'équivalent du botellón c'est *l'apéro géant*. Doux euphémisme, beaucoup plus festif et convivial, que la _beuverie sauvage_ qui est pourtant la triste réalité.


----------



## chics

À Paris en printemps (il faut ne pas avoir trop de froid et surtout éviter la pluie!) il y a tous les semaines des "pique-niques" avec boisson seulement au Pont-Neuf, un peut partout autour de l'île de France et l'autre île, à la place de la fontaine a Les Halles, à la place de la Bastille, au canal de Saint Martin, etc. Dans mon quartier -pas touristique- il y en à la plupart de petites places batonées ou croissement de deux rues plus ou moins péatonales.


----------



## James Brandon

Tout cela est intéressant. J'en déduis que l'équivalent exact du terme espagnol serait "apéro géant", que je n'avais jamais entendu, mais que certaines personnes utilisent "pique-nique" pour dire la même chose, en ayant en quelque sorte détourné le sens initial du terme (et peut-être dans le but de s'exprimer sous la forme d'un euphémisme). 

"Beuverie sauvage" n'est pas mal et pourrait, quant à lui, être une bonne traduction de "binge drinking"!


----------



## poppies

Leyendo la prensa francesa esta mañana he descubierto por fin cómo llaman los franceses el botellón! Apéro géant! Será por la hora a la que se reunen...

En lisant la presse française ce matin, j´ai découvert que les jeunes en France célèbrent des Apéro géants. Enfin l´équivalent de "botellón".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días Poppies y bienvenido/a:

He unido tu mensaje a un hilo que ya existía sobre nuestro célebre botellón.

Como muy bien indicas, y tal como ya nos informaba Gurb hace un mes, parece que *apéro géant* es el término actualmente utilizado.

Un muy cordial saludo,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## James Brandon

Je confirme que j'ai entendu "apéro géant" aujourd'hui à la station de radio France Inter et il s'agissait de ce que les Espagnols appelleraient "botellón": je pense que l'on peut estimer que c'est bien le terme accepté en français pour cela.


----------



## Nanon

S'il est besoin de le confirmer encore : oui, le terme le plus courant en France est _apéro géant_, et on voit parfois _méga-apéro_.
À titre d'anecdote, j'ai vu dans un journal français (source imprimée, pas de lien) la photo d'une pancarte des Indignés de Madrid (ou était-ce de Barcelone ?) dont le texte : _"El botellón jode la revolución"_ était justement traduit par quelque chose comme _"l'alcool fout en l'air la révolution"_, car _"l'apéro fout en l'air la révolution" _aurait probablement été lourd et difficile à comprendre à la première lecture. Contexte, contexte...


----------



## patxiestudiante

On dit "l'apéro géant" pour exprimer l'idée "botellón"....


----------



## ellenSanz

Bueno xavise creo que *Cintia&Martin* lo ha explicado de fábula; en principio el concepto es sólo español (y ni siquiera existe en nuestro diccionario) asi que por dar alguna idea podría decirse en français "faire le _botellón_"

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec andy,  pique-nique=botellón ? , pas du tout!!! C'est plutôt comme dit Cintia


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,





ellenSanz said:


> podría decirse en français "faire le _botellón_"


No estoy muy segura. No veo que los medios de comunicación lo utilicen en francés, que son los que hacen que una palabra arraigue en el lenguaje común.

Si, como se ha dicho _apéro géant_ da la idea, yo me quedaría con _apéro géant_.
La fotos Google desde luego corresponden .
- apéro géant
- botellón

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ellenSanz

çEstoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo; después de leer las distintas aportaciones, yo también he llegado a esa conclusión.
Gracias igualmente


----------



## Sylphadora

Otro voto para _apéro géant_. El otro día hice un examen de francés y en la lectura salía este término. No tenía ni idea del significado de _apéro_, pero por el contexto estaba clarísimo que se referían a lo que en España llamamos un "botellón".

Pero ojo, no creo que los términos sean equivalentes en todos los contextos. Según tengo entendido, un _apéro géant_ es un evento multitudinario que se convoca a través de las redes sociales en un lugar y momento específicos. El botellón, sin embargo, generalmente se hace entre amigos en cualquier parte de la calle y hay botellones todos los fines de semana. En Madrid siempre hay grupos de amigos en la calle haciendo botellón.

En realidad, creo que un _apéro géant_ es más bien lo que llamaríamos un "*macro*botellón". Un macrobotellón sí que es una cita generalmente convocada a través de Internet donde se reúnen muchos jóvenes que no se conocen entre sí. El lugar donde se reúnen suele llamarse "botellódromo".


----------



## James Brandon

Explication détaillée et intéressante, Sylphadora! On a donc le *'botellón'* et le *'macrobotellón'* au *'botellódromo'*! Fantastique.


----------



## quethibum

Yo tengo una duda, porque para mí un "_*apéro*_" (gigante o normal) implica algo de beber (que puede tener alcohol o no) y algo de comer, a un *apéro géant* puede ir gente de todas las edades y no le veo connotación negativa, mientras que el *botellón *es definitvamente para emborracharse (el alcohol entonces es obligatorio) y lo veo como algo sobre todo para jóvenes... ¡pero no soy experta en botellones y he ido a pocos 'apéros géants', así que corríjanme si me equivoco!


----------



## James Brandon

Un Français pourra confirmer ou pas, par rapport à ce que dit Quethibum. Autrement-dit, est-ce-que l'apéro géant est un autre genre de picnic, ou bien est-ce bien le botellón de type espagnol? Je pense que c'est bien dans le genre du botellón, mais cela peut aussi varier, j'imagine, d'un cas à l'autre.


----------

